# Pictures of Sr20LbMonsters Car<----



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

If you would like to see them, post your fax number and I will have him faxed to that number.
I work in his office and he told me that he was banned from this site and he does have the video of the supra race available but cant send it because he is banned.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

why dont u just post them on this thread??


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

No scanner available in the office.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHAT!!!! he was banned 4rm here are u kidding me  

Damn thats kinda hard to believe--but u dont need a scanner to post pics--just copy and paste the link....


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Some choose three*



MP2050 said:


> *but u dont need a scanner to post pics--just copy and paste the link.... *


 But you need a scanner if it's a paper photo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes its a paper photo and he was banned from this site
DOES anyone have a fax machine and a scanner i could fax it to you and then you could scan it and post it ? If thats not too much work.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Thought you guys were big time stock brokers... no scanners?? digital cameras? He should take the $500 gas money and buy a digital camera.....lol...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

4get the pic I wanna know Y he got Banned.......LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

hey, tell your buddy sr21lbmonster, sr20powr said hows the "top secret sentra" doing and i wonder why he got banned from here and from sr20forum?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Myoung- Yeah we are big time brokers but the office doesn't have diggy cams or a scanner, we got the 4 screen setup at every desk, 2 are for quotes and charts one is for keeping up with clients accounts and the 4th is personal.....

Sr20pwr- I think he got banned because an administrator doesn't like him or something to that effect.....O yeah and he said the sentra is fine and dandy and will still run circles around your POS(thats what he said not me)

I got a fax machine if anyone wants it......


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

This thread is getting long... let's see some pics already. If no pics, then please take it to the "Off Topic" forum.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

dirtyserturbo said:


> *
> Sr20pwr- I think he got banned because an administrator doesn't like him or something to that effect.....O yeah and he said the sentra is fine and dandy and will still run circles around your POS(thats what he said not me)
> 
> *


well obviously he must have done something that would have irked this administrator , wouldnt he?lol i love how soem people can talk and talk and then not see a punishment heading to them. friggin hilarious!


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

Isn't there a Kinkos somewhere in New York?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes actually there is one, it is in lobby of the building next door....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

this thread isnt even funny anymore.........


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

dirtyserturbo said:


> *Yes actually there is one, it is in lobby of the building next door.... *


What time do they open?


----------

